# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Doniranje mlijeka

## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav!
Prijateljica koja zivi u UK dolazi u Hrvatsku u lipnju sa muzem na odmor. Bebu su odlucili ostaviti kod kuce. Ona je za kikica vec spremila veliku zalihu u zamrzivacu  :Smile: 
Za vrijeme odmora ce se izdajati 4x dnevno kako ne bi izgubila mlijeko. Kako nece sa tim mlijekom natrag u UK, odlucila je da bi ga zeljela donirati. 
Moze li se uopce donirati u Hrvatskoj majcino mlijeko igdje na podrucju Hvara/Splita?

----------


## paklenica

Formalno, u banku mlijeka ne.
Najbliža banka je u Srbiji.

Samo neformalno, ako s nekim dogovori na privatnoj razini.
Možda kakvo dijete iz BIH koje je zbog poplava odvojeno od majke?


Korištenje mlijeka bez testiranja i Holder pasterizacije nosi rizike, ali možda netko procijeni da su manji od davanja formule.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nema problema. Rec cu joj! Neka mi se slobodno javi zena koja bi zeljela majcino mlijeko. Inace, zena je zdrava, nepusac, nije na nikakvim lijekovima, ne pije. Bit ce joj drago ako se nadje netko u potrebi, posebice zato sto ce u suprotnom mlijeko morati baciti.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*paklenice*, sad vidim da si rodina savijetnica. Roda je inace puno dobrih promijena donijela u RH, od poroda, do edukacija o dojenju. Bilo bi dobro da osnuje jednu mlijecnu banku  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

radi se na tome
roda je među inicijatorima
ali baš da roda osnuje banku... to može reći samo netko tko ne zna što je banka mlijeka  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

možda se prema rezultatima naše nedavno provedene ankete vidi koliko malo ljudi zna što, zapravo, banka mlijeka jest:

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rezu...umanog-mlijeka

----------


## Yummy_mummy

a gle *apricot*, mislim da jedina roda i pokrece akcije u RH, pa me ne bi iznenadilo da se odluci za takav korak. Ne znam na sto tocno mislis pod time da ne znam sto je banka mlijeka. No, dobro, procitala sam link. Nije mi bas objasnio nista novo. Slazem se da su zene cesto zbunjene sto je banka mlijeka.
U UK isto tako mlijeko ide samo nedonoscadi, bolesnim bebama ili onima koje mozda nikako ne mogu prihvatiti dojenacku formulu, a majke ne doje i ono je besplatno.
Donorice trebaju biti testirane na HIV, ne smiju biti pusacice niti konzumirati vise od jedne casice (tipa 1dcl) vina dnevno. Mislim da je to to.





> radi se na tome
> roda je među inicijatorima
> ali baš da roda osnuje banku... to može reći samo netko tko ne zna što je banka mlijeka

----------


## apricot

i to sve je vezano uz zdravstvenu ustanovu i zdravstvene djelatnike... uz profesionalnu opremu
da ne govorimo o automobilima koji prevoze mlijeko u posebnim hladnjacima...

a roda od svega toga ima volju i znanje o tome  :Smile: 
zato jesmo inicijatori projekta

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Odlican projekt! Svaka cast! Nadam se da ce se uskoro otvoriti i prva mlijecna banka u RH. Makar mi se nekako cini da je prije postajala u Savskoj mislim, ako ne grijesim...
No dobro, do tad, nadam se da ce nam se javiti neka mama u potrebi  :Smile:

----------


## ZaraMia

Čitam i ne vjerujem! Apricot:"To može reći samo netko tko nema pojma što je banka mlijeka" !!!!! Mislim užas, žena lijepo iznese svoje mišljenje, ova odma napada, kao kaj si ti glupa pa ne znaš kaj je banka mlijeka ???? Sorry kaj žena ima i druge obaveze/planove/društveni život osim dojenja, izdajanja, bespelenaštva i kašica. A ono kad sam čitala kad je Apricot išla rodit !!!! Pa to se stvorila takva fama oko toga , spektakl oko poroda, kak je ona hrabra, vrijedna divljenja, nijedna žena prije nje nije rodila niti će rodit. Bože me sačuvaj, ovo je fakat sektaški forum.

----------


## zutaminuta

HUGPD je pokrenuo nešto za banku mlijeka. Trči se staze 5 i 10 km. Uplaćuje se 130 kn UNICEF-u. Za to se dobije majica i još neke đinđe. http://hugpd.hr/banka-mlijeka/

----------

